# Blocking a Marriage-for-Citizenship Attempt?



## Puff (May 16, 2010)

hi guys. 

im posting this up elsewhere, but thought i might drop it in here as well.

my girlfriend's friend seems to have an obsession with trying to marry people just so they can come and live and work in canada. 

first off it was one guy. he got deported, and she has openly said (about illegally marrying) "i dont care. they deserve to have our healthcare and economy just as much as we do." 

she's a hardcore hippy. one of those "i can save the world all by myself" people. She's already tried to pull it with one guy, but luckily he dropped her ass.

now she is overseas (been there a few weeks), and is dating a local guy. she has now extended her stay a few weeks, and has let it be known that she is bringing him home to marry. she has no job, he has no job or education, and from past experiences, they would be happy to live off of taxpayer money.

in my opinion this is enough. i probably sound like a complete racist, but race has nothing to do with it. I would have a problem with this no matter who/what/where is happened. 

My question is: who would I speak to with the immigration service about blocking this? i had a brief look on their website and couldnt find anything.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

Just give the immigration department a call and file a complaint?


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

If you want, just email them!
It is illegal not to tell the truth ya know! =) That's just how Canada runs!


----------



## Zeron (Apr 23, 2010)

Getting married is not enough to immigrate. The Canadian has to apply and be approved as a sponsor - the first thing they look at for that is your ability to support your spouse financially. With out a job there is little chance of being approved.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

well i agree with you that enough is enough. I normally work and put in my fair share and have never abused EI, and avoid welfare at all costs. People like her are the type that ruin it for people seeking legit claims. I've known people who did indeed have to get married in order for them to stay in the country, but they actually were married legally (ceremony at a later date) and for the right reasons and are still married 10 years later happily (and both work and contribute to society).

If something like this actually goes through and it ends up her being used by the person she brings in, she can be on the hook for him financially, especially if he decides to use welfare services himself as she'll be a sponsor to him. That sort of thing will have a long term impact, possibly past her save the world screw the system phase


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Yes, you can send an email to their contact at Immigrations Canada and the right person, hopefully, will contact you for more info.

This sort of crap POs me and almost every Canadian I think.

Anthony


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

Sometimes I curse the fact that I was born in Canada, because that makes me a citizen of the only country in the world that can't take advantage of the free ride Canada gives any and every immigrant.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

i really hope zeron is right, we dont need more freeloaders.


----------



## Puff (May 16, 2010)

thanks for the input everyone.

im going to continue researching it. when she told me this before i flipped out on her and it ended real ugly. i told her that if she ever tried it again that i would immigration waiting at the arrival gate. i wasnt joking.

my father is an immigrant, but came her as a doctor (engineering) and has always contributed. i am all for immigration, but only if it is legit.

i also want to carry through with this for her own good. a family member of mine made the same decision and ended up abused and flat out of cash. she expects it to be a dream come true, yet has barely known the dude for a month.

the best part is her mother's reaction, "they're going to have beautiful children."

really? that's your reason for ok-ing this bizarre event????


----------



## cpool (Apr 30, 2010)

kelly528 said:


> Sometimes I curse the fact that I was born in Canada, because that makes me a citizen of the only country in the world that can't take advantage of the free ride Canada gives any and every immigrant.


Amen and preach it!


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

go for it! report this. i'm an immigrant myself and i hate people coming in to canada illegally. refugees.... sure why not but they still have to prove that are in danger or some sort in their country of origin, right? t

hat's the common scapegoat nowadays too. i'm a refugee, canada will embrace me. then after a few months. they will start selling drugs on the street, putting up grow ops and things like that. i don't know......


----------



## gwcana (Apr 22, 2010)

From what I hear though I'm not sure if it's true or maybe it's just in the states. She can be on the hook for any welfare that he claims for the first few years of immigration. Unless she plans to be a bum for the next few years....she's going to lose all her potential future earnings to to gov't. Maybe that'll be a wake up call


----------



## redsnapper (May 12, 2010)

kelly528 said:


> sometimes i curse the fact that i was born in canada, because that makes me a citizen of the only country in the world that can't take advantage of the free ride canada gives any and every immigrant.


amen to this one


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

Puff said:


> thanks for the input everyone.
> 
> im going to continue researching it. when she told me this before i flipped out on her and it ended real ugly. i told her that if she ever tried it again that i would immigration waiting at the arrival gate. i wasnt joking.
> 
> ...


im proud cuz my daughter can do what every human ancestor in history has done, shes special.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

kelly528 said:


> Sometimes I curse the fact that I was born in Canada, because that makes me a citizen of the only country in the world that can't take advantage of the free ride Canada gives any and every immigrant.


I have a major problem with the statement that Canada gives every immigrant a free ride. I think thats an unfair and to be blunt, a pretty ******* statement 

I came to Canada as a 10 year old, finished elementary school here, went to high school, got my undergrad and grad degree, paying for it through working part time and summer jobs and have been 100% gainfully employed since.

I'm unsure how I as an immigrant have gotten a free ride from Canada.

Your statement also implies that no immigrant has ever made it on their own in Canada, got a job, got a mortgage or owned their own company, hiring other immigrants or Canadians born in Canada(your words)

I would love to hear your explanation please? if no reasonable explanation is forthcoming from the poster of the comment, then I think that the mods should ban the poster for using BC Aquaria to spread his biased and inaccurate views of all immigrants to Canada.

Aren't there laws against spreading such hate propoganda?


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

josephl said:


> I have a major problem with the statement that Canada gives every immigrant a free ride. I think thats an unfair and to be blunt, a pretty ******* statement
> 
> I came to Canada as a 10 year old, finished elementary school here, went to high school, got my undergrad and grad degree, paying for it through working part time and summer jobs and have been 100% gainfully employed since.
> 
> ...


 X2. I'm immigrant too . I have worked hard for every thing i have gotten and have watched my mom get screwed by the same government that is supposedly giving out free rides .....


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

josephl said:


> I have a major problem with the statement that Canada gives every immigrant a free ride. I think thats an unfair and to be blunt, a pretty ******* statement
> 
> I came to Canada as a 10 year old, finished elementary school here, went to high school, got my undergrad and grad degree, paying for it through working part time and summer jobs and have been 100% gainfully employed since.
> 
> ...


you got trolled, she was clearly making a joke.

all of our relatives here immigrated to canada at one point. saying she implied no immigrant ever made it on their own in canada is pretty retarded, almost worthy of slapping your chest while saying it...
you do realise how young this country is right?


----------



## Bripie (Apr 25, 2010)

Well you're friend couldnt bring him over because she would have to proove she can support him.He would no be able to go on the system.There are differnt laws for refuge.There is a system in place for this issue.But our imigration laws are the slackest in Canada.I'm for the imigration act.
I've read allot of racisim fingerpointing in this thread.Theres lots of legal 
marijuana growops.Bad people may have been born right here.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Mferko said:


> you got trolled, she was clearly making a joke.
> 
> all of our relatives here immigrated to canada at one point. saying she implied no immigrant ever made it on their own in canada is pretty retarded, almost worthy of slapping your chest while saying it...
> you do realise how young this country is right?


Yes, as a matter of fact I do realize how young a country Canada is, my undergrad is in Canadian History.

Thanks for letting me know I'm retarded. I would never have known that without your insight.


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

josephl said:


> I have a major problem with the statement that Canada gives every immigrant a free ride. I think thats an unfair and to be blunt, a pretty ******* statement
> 
> I came to Canada as a 10 year old, finished elementary school here, went to high school, got my undergrad and grad degree, paying for it through working part time and summer jobs and have been 100% gainfully employed since.
> 
> ...


Thats because you came here as a legitimate immigrant who actually planned on contributing to society. And TBH its not fair to you guys either. Believe me I have worked with charities like coats for kids and have seen and spoken with many immigrant families who actually DO fall through the cracks.

My issue it with how Canada deals with persons claiming refugee status. Absolutely ANYONE can fly to our Canada, claim refugee status and live on the taxpayer's dollar until their claim is approved. Which isn't bad in itself, right, because there are a lot of legit refugees who choose to make a home in Canada. Problem is, the average time the gov't takes to process a refugee time is a couple of years. A good few have even been pending for up to 8 years. I mean come on, there are white people from BRITAIN claiming refugee status in Canada. Really?

Also, take a look at crime and immigration. Vancouver is a known hotspot for criminals from overseas. If you want to come to Canada and contribute to society, great. Maybe you make a mistake or two, a mild assault or other offence, you deserve as much of a second chance as a citizen. But when people like my former neighbors can get their grow op busted, then set it up AGAIN in the SAME HOUSE after a few months, and fund it with government assistance money, that's not cool.

I just re-read my first statement and I apologize, I sincerely wasn't thinking when I was typing and used the wrong word: immigrant. I really should have been more specific than 'immigrant' and said what I meant above. I guess at the time I thought that the issues in Canada's immigration laws were so famous that everyone would know what I was talking about in saying they get a 'free ride'.


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

About time for mods to close this thread. Name calling , whether racist or not , is not needed on the forum .. The girl is a fool, I hope she learns that before she makes a serious mistake; but there is nothing we as a forum can do about it.
Just a side note .. Unless rules have changed, and I doubt it, if she sponsors someone, she's financially responsible for that person for 10 years.
And for those that think immigrants get free rides.. Think again. We have some very asinine rules in this country that see very highly educated immigrants driving taxis or working in menial jobs because closed professional governing bodies deny then certification. Those immigrants pay a very high price for coming here. 
Take a look at the faces in most of the "protests" and other civil disruptions for nearly any major or not so major political event , environmental issue, or whatever 
See all those white faces of professional protesters born here and working the system for all its got ? I'll lay you odds there's a lot higher percentage of people born here abusing the system than there is of immigrants doing it .
That was as true when I was a kid and most immigrants were from Europe after WWII, as it is now when most are from Asian countries. The same slurs were used against European immigrants as are used against Asian ones now.. and were as untrue then as they are now.


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

Mferko said:


> you got trolled, she was clearly making a joke.
> 
> all of our relatives here immigrated to canada at one point. saying she implied no immigrant ever made it on their own in canada is pretty retarded, almost worthy of slapping your chest while saying it...
> you do realise how young this country is right?


THANK you... only a second-generation citizen here myself!


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Mferko said:


> you got trolled, she was clearly making a joke.
> 
> all of our relatives here immigrated to canada at one point. saying she implied no immigrant ever made it on their own in canada is pretty retarded, almost worthy of slapping your chest while saying it...
> you do realise how young this country is right?


_Sometimes I curse the fact that I was born in Canada, because that makes me a citizen of the only country in the world that can't take advantage of the free ride Canada gives any and every immigrant. _
Amazing. I've always kind of thought I have a pretty well-developed sense of humour, but I too must clearly be retarded because I see nothing funny in the above statement. I'm also not convinced that was the intent of the post. Regardless. At the very least it is an insensitive remark and could only be perceived as hurtful to anyone who has not only first hand experience as an immigrant to Canada, but also to someone like myself (fourth generation Irish and German) who on a daily basis witnesses the hardships, struggles, discrimination and injustices many immigrants endure. Please I implore you to not suggest or assume that "any and every immigrant" enjoys a "free ride". I can assure you they do not.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

obv immigration is a sensitive subject and if talking/joking about it is going to result in requests for some of our members to be banned it might be wise to just delete this thread


----------



## punchbuggy (Apr 21, 2010)

i know someone through a friend who has done this. but this person was in canada already visiting and then happen to marry for citizenship. its not as easy as bringing the person back. they must actually live together and undergo checks probably by a nice friendly officer once in awhile


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd like to revise my statement to what I really meant:

Sometimes I curse the fact that I was born in Canada, because that makes me a citizen of the only country in the world that can't take advantage of the free ride Canada gives any and every *illegal* immigrant.

Now can we all move on? I have apologized in public, apologized privately to the party that took offence, and explained what I intended to say. People can either believe that I made an error and accept my apology OR continue to think that I said exactly what I meant the first time. That's up to them, I don't know what else you guys want me to do.


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd like to revise my statement to what I really meant:

Sometimes I curse the fact that I was born in Canada, because that makes me a citizen of the only country in the world that can't take advantage of the free ride Canada gives any and every *illegal* immigrant.

Now can we all move on? I have apologized in public, apologized privately to the party that took offence, and explained what I intended to say. People can either believe that I made an error and accept my apology OR continue to think that I said exactly what I meant the first time. That's up to them, I don't know what else you guys want me to do.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

kelly528 said:


> I'd like to revise my statement to what I really meant:
> 
> Sometimes I curse the fact that I was born in Canada, because that makes me a citizen of the only country in the world that can't take advantage of the free ride Canada gives any and every *illegal* immigrant.
> 
> Now can we all move on? I have apologized in public, apologized privately to the party that took offence, and explained what I intended to say. People can either believe that I made an error and accept my apology OR continue to think that I said exactly what I meant the first time. That's up to them, I don't know what else you guys want me to do.


i accept your apology


----------



## punchbuggy (Apr 21, 2010)

kelly528 said:


> Thats because you came here as a legitimate immigrant who actually planned on contributing to society. And TBH its not fair to you guys either. Believe me I have worked with charities like coats for kids and have seen and spoken with many immigrant families who actually DO fall through the cracks.
> 
> My issue it with how Canada deals with persons claiming refugee status. Absolutely ANYONE can fly to our Canada, claim refugee status and live on the taxpayer's dollar until their claim is approved. Which isn't bad in itself, right, because there are a lot of legit refugees who choose to make a home in Canada. Problem is, the average time the gov't takes to process a refugee time is a couple of years. A good few have even been pending for up to 8 years. I mean come on, there are white people from BRITAIN claiming refugee status in Canada. Really?
> 
> ...


interesting read.

came on fake passport, spotted, claimed refugee, raped, murdered, used more money to fund public defenders who quit, finally sentenced

http://www.thestar.com/news/gta/article/835361--how-a-killer-used-the-system-against-itself


----------



## Elmo (Apr 21, 2010)

LOL 
if she's only been gone a "few weeks" and "has now extended her stay a few weeks", then your concern is pointless. Depending on the COO (country of origin) even a visitor visa can take a long time to process!

In short, she won't be bringing home her new husband anytime soon!

oh, and yes there are still a few COO that "don't" require a visa to come to Canada but not many!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

If everyone can stay calm and add to the debate, then we'll keep the thread open. This topic is obviously one that many members take to heart and are passionate about. 

We encourage discussion & debate. But please, be careful about what you are writing in order to not be offensive or come off as being racist. Thanks from the mod team.

Anthony


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

is the whole thing about her needing to sponsor him really true?
what about those cases where people are paid by someone to marry them for citizenship, does that mean they have to pay someone who already has a good job?


----------



## gwcana (Apr 22, 2010)

Mferko said:


> is the whole thing about her needing to sponsor him really true?
> what about those cases where people are paid by someone to marry them for citizenship, does that mean they have to pay someone who already has a good job?


Yes, I know of a person who did it twice and was considering doing it a third time. They do have to have a good job. Sometimes they have to get an employer to write letter's of reference and papers to support long term work now and into the near future. As far as I know they new comers came to be with family and find stability and work....no welfare for them...for now anyways. Just a another perspective, I have relatives who refuse to come to Canada because they hear there's too much hardship here. Everyone who goes back are told they look older than they are. Think about the cost of living in Canada and you realize that most families can only afford apartments now. The cost of living is tres expensive.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

aye, cost of living is extremely high here especially (lower mainland)


----------



## punchbuggy (Apr 21, 2010)

another interesting article. the exact topic.

Fastest way to get to Canada


----------



## yuppa (Apr 22, 2010)

The system is not set up for the common person to be able to report immigration fraud.

I tried to report someone who was immigrating with the intent to change our govement, and he had ties to the IRA, after a few emails to various government immigration officials I was bluntly told there was no recourse to report such things. 

The fellow got his residency.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

Zeron said:


> Getting married is not enough to immigrate. The Canadian has to apply and be approved as a sponsor - the first thing they look at for that is your ability to support your spouse financially. With out a job there is little chance of being approved.


Well, I have to agree with this information.

I recently got married and brought my wife here and I had to submit extensive proof that I can support my wife financially, and then there was lots of information required to prove that this was indeed a "real" marriage.

--

The immigration department of Canada are aware that people try to fake marriage and try to bring people into Canada, so I think a complaint to the immigration department will be taken seriously and responded to.


----------



## Fish Whisper (Apr 22, 2010)

My parents immigrated here in Canada, legally it's disgusting how people abuse the system like this.

Only time when the Tories get my support ,


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

I can see the issue with busting fraudulent marriages... how can you accuse two people of not being in love, marrying for citizenship or otherwise? Under Canadian law that would definitely be a hate-crime or something. The US may skip the formalities and just deny people but we are just way too politically correct for that.


----------



## cpool (Apr 30, 2010)

kelly528 said:


> I can see the issue with busting fraudulent marriages... how can you accuse two people of not being in love, marrying for citizenship or otherwise? Under Canadian law that would definitely be a hate-crime or something. The US may skip the formalities and just deny people but we are just way too politically correct for that.


Keep preaching it Kelly. I totally agree, who is to define what love is anyway? (I can hear a lawyer saying as we speak) I can see an easy way out of getting out of trouble for this.


----------

